# Low carb, high fat bulk



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

So last time I was eating in a calorie surplus my carbs were moderate-high, fat low and protein high.

But after doing this for a few months or so It seems I do not respond well to carbs.

So this time in order to try and keep fat gain down to a minimum I was wondering wether I could do low-moderate carbs with high fat and high protein?

Does anyone do this? Or has anyone tried.

Sources of fat are eggs,cheese and evoo. With some fat coming from red meat.

Macro's as follows are

carbs-524cals

fat-1161cals

protein-1164cals

Carbs- 131g

fat- 129g

protein- 291g

I can gain weight easily so the total calories is 2849

And my maintenance calories are 2450

What's everyones views on this

also not using AAS


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great for loosing fat. If you can gain on that then yeah, go fot it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Looks great for loosing fat. If you can gain on that then yeah, go fot it!


I'm guessing your maintenance cals are higher than mine then? ahaha.

I will still be in a surplus so I should gain shouldn't I?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Wouldnt personally do it.

Carbs are better for building muscle. Always has been, always will be.

Add to this, all reading i have done on logs using a high fat diet (in this bulk style) have ended poorly. If can find any of them, i'll put them up.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

id be interested if you found anything on this...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah I also want a few more views into this?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

my only recommendation is get as lean as yoy can and then just focus on LBM not weight.

Ive done high fat low carbs few times b4 and it has never worked as i eat to much


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

reza85 said:


> my only recommendation is get as lean as yoy can and then just focus on LBM not weight.
> 
> Ive done high fat low carbs few times b4 and it has never worked as i eat to much


So would you not do it then? Yes I won't be gaining for the sake of the scales so to speak. Hence why I am only 3-400 above maintenance


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well that depend on how lean you are now if your 8-12% why not if you over 15% no

Also if your on gear decrease fats keep carbs the same increase protein that will also work.

Again thats just my 2cents mate good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

reza85 said:


> well that depend on how lean you are now if your 8-12% why not if you over 15% no
> 
> Also if your on gear decrease fats keep carbs the same increase protein that will also work.
> 
> Again thats just my 2cents mate good luck


I'm not 10-12% matey.

I've taken out some fats and replaced with carbs fats are around 109 now and carbs around 160 proteins at 290 ish

Not on gear either

I'll see how this goes and throw in a little bit of cardio to keep fat gain down


----------

